# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Παρακολούθησης >  >  DVR & ΑΝΕΜΙΣΤΉΡΑΚΙΑ

## takhs764

Καλημέρα και καλο χειμώνα 
Εχω ένα dvr και ζεστενεται πολύ και έλεγα να του βάλω ένα η δυο ανεμιστήρακια 
το ένα να φυσάει και το άλλο να ρούφα η να βάλω μόνο ένα να ρούφα επίσης που μπωρο να βρω έκανε κιτ για να το κάνω ελεγχόμενη την θερμοκρασία ;
Ευχαριστω

----------


## PCMan

> Καλημέρα και καλο χειμώνα 
> Εχω ένα dvr και ζεστενεται πολύ και έλεγα να του βάλω ένα η δυο ανεμιστήρακια 
> το ένα να φυσάει και το άλλο να ρούφα η να βάλω μόνο ένα να ρούφα επίσης που μπωρο να βρω έκανε κιτ για να το κάνω ελεγχόμενη την θερμοκρασία ;
> Ευχαριστω



Για να μην έβαλε ο κατασκευαστής πάει να πει ότι δεν χρειάζεται(εκτος αν είναι καμια κινεζιά).

Αν το κουτί του έχει παντού τρυπούλες τότε βάλε έναν μόνο ανεμιστήρα στο πίσω μέρος του κουτιού να βγάζει αέρα.
Για έλεγχο φτιάξε αυτό http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=44341

----------


## takhs764

> Για να μην έβαλε ο κατασκευαστής πάει να πει ότι δεν χρειάζεται(εκτος αν είναι καμια κινεζιά).
> 
> Αν το κουτί του έχει παντού τρυπούλες τότε βάλε έναν μόνο ανεμιστήρα στο πίσω μέρος του κουτιού να βγάζει αέρα.
> Για έλεγχο φτιάξε αυτό http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=44341



Ακριβός όπως το είπες καραμπινάτη κινεζικά , έχω πρόβλημα με των σκληρό δίσκο και λέω μήπως είναι η ζέστη 
Ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## plouf

βαλε ανεμιστηράκια σιγουρα καλο θα του κάνει, αλλα εχω αντιμετωπισει παρόμοιο  θέμα και με το τροφοδοτικό.. αν μπορεις βάλτου του σκληρού κατευθείαν σταθεροποιημένη ταση..

----------


## ggr

Επισης καλο ειναι να χρησιμοποιεις σκληρους δισκους που αντεχουν σε θερμοκρασιες και ειναι ειδικα κατασκευασμενοι για dvr και παρομοιες εφαρμογες, οπως πχ western digital (σειρα AV) http://wdc.com/gr/products/products.aspx?id=150  ειναι πιο ακριβοι αλλα αξιζουν, για να μην τρεχεις αργοτερα...

----------

Hulk (25-08-12)

----------


## picdev

για να δεις τι παίζει με το δίσκο, κάνε το εξείς , σύνδεσε τον σε ενα pc και με κάποιο προγραμμαάτι διάβασε το SMART status του δίσκου, 
υπάρχει εγγραφή με τη θερμοκρασία του δίσκου.
αν μπορείς βάλε 2 μοναστηράκια ένα να βάζει και ένα να βγαζει αέρα, ώστε να δημιουργεί μια ροή και να ψύχει το δισκο, δεν θα το βλάψει

----------


## takhs764

> βαλε ανεμιστηράκια σιγουρα καλο θα του κάνει, αλλα εχω αντιμετωπισει παρόμοιο  θέμα και με το τροφοδοτικό.. αν μπορεις βάλτου του σκληρού κατευθείαν σταθεροποιημένη ταση..



Σταθεποιημενη τάση πως το κάνω αυτο; 
Να σας πω το ιστορικό αυτο δουλεύει με τροφοδοτικο στα 19v,
 και μια μέρα δεν μου δούλευε  και αποφάσισα να το ανοίξω, είχε σκάσει ένα πικνωτης των αλλάζω και μετά όλα καλά, χτες το βράδυ μου βγάζει ένδειξη ότι δεν έχει σκλοιρο δίσκο των βγάζω και το κουμπονω στο pc αλλα ούτε εκεί των αναγνωρίζει μπαίνω στα bios  των βρίσκω και κάπου εκεί είχε μια εντολή για hard reset το κάνω των ξανά κουμπονω στο dvr και μέχρι τώρα όλα καλα

----------


## picdev

α μια χαρά dvr εχεις πάρει  :Rolleyes:  για πες μας μάρκα να την αποφεύγουμε

----------


## takhs764

> για να δεις τι παίζει με το δίσκο, κάνε το εξείς , σύνδεσε τον σε ενα pc και με κάποιο προγραμμαάτι διάβασε το SMART status του δίσκου, 
> υπάρχει εγγραφή με τη θερμοκρασία του δίσκου.
> αν μπορείς βάλε 2 μοναστηράκια ένα να βάζει και ένα να βγαζει αέρα, ώστε να δημιουργεί μια ροή και να ψύχει το δισκο, δεν θα το βλάψει



το δοκιμάσα κι αυτο και όλα είναι καλα
 εξάλλου την πρώτη φορά που μου το έκανε δεν είχα χρόνο να των κοιτάξω και πήγα  και αγορά σκλοιρο. 
αυτο έχω κάνει από σήμερα να δώ τη παίζει αλλα κάνουν πολυ θορύβω

----------


## plouf

εννοω να του βάλεις εξωτερικό τροφοδοτικο σταθεροποιημένο στα 12volt κατευθειαν στο σκληρό.. (το τροφοδοτικο το αγοραζεις για σταθεροποιημενο)

btw εισαι σίγουρος οτι θέλει 19βολτ ? έχει καμια ένδειξη πάνω στο DVR/manual ? λεω μηπως καταλάθος μπερδεύτηκε κανα τροφοδοτικό άλλο..

----------


## takhs764

Avtech αλλα by κινα πρεπει να ειναι 
Να σου πω κάτι για την δουλειά που το θέλα μου βόλευε πολυ αλλα δεν ξέρω τη το έχει πιάσει

----------


## takhs764

Όχι όχι από την μάνα του 19 v είχε

----------


## ggr

Oντως ισχυει, καπoια παλιοτερα μοντελα της AVTECH  AVC-760, AVC-761 που εχω δουλεψει ειχαν τροφοδοτικο 19V

----------


## ggr

Επισης εβγαζαν προβλημα στο κυκλωμα τροφοδοσιας (φουσκωμενοι πυκνωτες)

----------


## takhs764

> Επισης εβγαζαν προβλημα στο κυκλωμα τροφοδοσιας (φουσκωμενοι πυκνωτες)



Εχω το kpz 677 Πάντως να που με και την αλήθεια ότι στο σπίτι έχει πολυ ζέστη και εκεί που έχω το μηχανιμα δεν αεριζεται καλα

----------


## takhs764

καλησπερα αυτο το κυκλωμα θα με βοηθισει πολυ http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=44341 αλλα σημερα που εψαξα δεν βρηκα τα ιδια υλικα μηπως ξερει καποιος με τη να τα αντικαταστισω;
επησης αυτο ειναι για ενα ανεμιστηρακη εγω θελω για 3 ανεμιστηρακια(γινεται :Wink: 
ευχαριστω

----------


## takhs764

Κανείς ;;;;

----------


## picdev

εριξα μια ματια στο κύκλωμα κατι ψιλιάζομαι αλλα να μας πει κάποιος τι κάνει το ac127 , χωρίς συνδεμένη βάση,
παίζει το ρόλο του θερμοστάτη?
γενικά το lm117 ειναι σταθεροποιητής και αντέχει μέχρι 1Α, τα μοναστηράκια που έχεις βάλει ποσα Α είναι το καθένα ?

----------


## picdev

λοιπόν αυτό το τρανζίστορ ειναι παλαιού τύπου γερμανίου και ανάλογα τη θερμοκρασία αλλάζει η αγωγιμοτητα του, έτσι αλλάζει τιμή και συνολική αντίσταση (τρανζιστορ+R1), θα σε συμβούλευα να κάνεις κάτι αντίστοιχο με θερμίστορ ,
δες εδώ http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...t=49803&page=2

----------


## takhs764

Μια μέτρηση που έκανα και για τα 3 μου βγάζουν 0.30Α

----------


## picdev

εντάξει μια χαρά είσαι , καλύτερα κάνει το κύκλωμα με το θερμιστορ, αυτό που έχει κάνει ποστ ο moutoulos.

----------


## takhs764

> εντάξει μια χαρά είσαι , καλύτερα κάνει το κύκλωμα με το θερμιστορ, αυτό που έχει κάνει ποστ ο moutoulos.



φιλε ακι κανω του κυρου αλλα οταν ζεστενω το θερμιτορ αντι να ανεβαινουν η βολτες του ανεμηστιρα αυτες πεφτουν

----------


## picdev

του κύρου δεν έχει θερμιστορ αλλά παλιού τύπου τρανζιστορ γερμανίου

----------


## manos30

τακη ακριβώς το ίδιο πρόβλημα είχα και εγώ. ο δίσκος σα να μην υπήρχε. είχα αγοράσει το δίσκο από πλαίσιο τον γύρισα τον τσέκαραν και μου είπαν ότι ακριβός έπαθε και ο δικός σου. βλακεία που δε τον κούμπωσα στο pc να γλιτώσω την ταλαιπωρία. από τότε πήρα ένα ανεμηστιρακι στις διαστάσεις που ήδη έχει προδιαγραφές το avtech να μπει πίσω αλλά κάπου μετά το έχασα και δεν το έβαλα. αυτά να ξέρεις πονάνε στις διακοπές ρεύματος. ιδικά όταν είναι σε διαδικασία που κάνει (πως το λένε)  όταν σβήνει παλιά εγγραφή για να αδειάσει χώρο μόνο του.αυτό. αν θυμαμε καλά εχει φύσα να δώσεις κατευθείαν σε ανεμιστήρα. ψάξε λίγο την πλακέτα.
από περυσι πάντως δουλεύει άψογα το δικό μου χωρίς να του έχω βάλει τπτ. εκεί που είναι ανεβάζει τρέλες θερμοκρασίες.δεν αερίζετε καλά και έχω βάλει και πάνω του το wifi ruter σε σημείο να μυρίσει το έπιπλο το καλοκαίρι. αφού άντεξε δεν αγχώνομαι

----------


## takhs764

και εγω αυτο ειχα κανει ειχα παρει απο την δευτερη φυσα τα 5v και τα ειχα δωσει σε ανεμηστηρακι των 12v
 και μαλον και με την ζεστη εσκασε ενας πυκνωτης των αλλαζα και τωρα ειμαι στη παρακολουθησει 
και εχω βαλει 2 να το φυσανε και ενας οπως λες εκει που εχει προδιαγραφες των αλλον να ρουφαει 
εχω φτιαξει και αυτο το κυκλωμα
με εξωτερικη παραχη και θα δουμε
ευχαριστω πολυ
χωρίς τίτλο1111111111111111 (320 x 182).jpg

----------

